# finals / finaux - pluriel de "final"



## lunar

La question porte sur les deux pluriels de l'adjectif "final" au masculin: _finals et finaux_. L'Académie Française explique que la deuxième forme est d'usage dans les finances et l'économie. Y a-t-il des examples concrets pour chacune des formes?

merci de réflechir à ce problème linguistique à cette heure-ci, la veille de Pâques!

*Note de la modération :  *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Sickduck

Voici des exemples: Actes finals (d'une conférence) et Résultats finaux (d'une course).

Mais à mon avis, les deux se disent.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dans l'informatique, on parle d'utilisateurs finaux (et pas toujours _finauds _ ) :  il s'agit des utilisateurs de l'application informatique, ceux qui vont vraiment l'utiliser pour leur métier.


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour 
Je ne suis pas sûre du pluriel du mot « final »

Que dirait-on: « rapports finals » ou bien « rapports finaux »?

Je vous remercie beaucoup d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## tie-break

Les deux sont admis :

*FINAL.-* Le _Bibliorom Larousse_ comme _Le Petit Robert_ admettent sans remarque particulier le pluriel en « als » ou en « aux ». Grevisse (_ibid._) précise : « Pour _final_, Hanse ne donnait en 1983 que le pluriel _finals_ ; depuis 1983, il laisse le choix entre _finals_ et _finaux_ ; ce dernier se répand de plus en plus, notamment chez les grammairiens ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Stéfano, permets-moi de citer ta source et de rajouter la petite histoire qui illustre la difficulté du pluriel des mots qui se termine en "al".

On connaît l'histoire du directeur de zoo qui écrit à son fournisseur : _Envoyez-moi deux chacals._ Il se ravise, jette son premier courrier et écrit à nouveau : _Envoyez-moi deux chacaux_. Finalement, il jette aussi la seconde lettre et écrit : _Envoyez-moi un chacal_. Il signe et rajoute en-dessous : _PS - Envoyez m'en plutôt deux_. [Le bon pluriel est « chacals »] *. 

Vous noterez que le féminin (finale, finales) est sans ambiguïté 

*


----------



## francais_espanol

Un gros merci pour vos réponses


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

francais_espanol said:


> [...] Que dirait-on: « rapports finals » ou bien « rapports finaux »? [...]


J'ai l'impression qu'on utilise de préférence « finaux » quand il s'agit de choses, et « finals » quand il s'agit d'êtres humains. Non ? Ainsi l'ambiguïté (au moins à l'oral) entre « finaux » et « finauds » est levée. 
Ex. : « Ces utilisateurs finals ne sont pas très finauds... »


----------



## geostan

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'ai l'impression qu'on utilise de préférence « finaux » quand il s'agit de choses, et « finals » quand il s'agit d'êtres humains. Non ? Ainsi l'ambiguïté (au moins à l'oral) entre « finaux » et « finauds » est levée.
> Ex. : « Ces utilisateurs finals ne sont pas très finauds... »



J'ai toujours dit: "les examens finals" au sens de "les examens de fin d'année," mais cela ne veut pas dire que j'aie raison.

Cheers!


----------



## Chimène

Bonjour,
Un peu comme Calamitintin et les ciels/cieux, je me demandais si les francophones diraient plutôt:
1.- examens finals 
  ou
2.- examens finaux
J'ai regardé dans l'ATILF et il donne "finals" comme le pluriel courant et des écrivains et "finaux" comme le pluriel des linguistes et des économistes.
Merci à tous de vos réponses,
Ch.


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi j'ai toujours dit _finaux_ parce que c'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu autour de moi.

Remarque : Le Petit Robert avance que « le pluriel en _-aux_ tend à se substituer au pluriel en _-als_ ».


----------



## Chimène

Je viens de faire une petite "enquête" sur google et on y trouve juste 500 exemples de "examens finals" contre 42 000 exemples de "examens finaux" dans des pages web françaises, donc le Maître avait raison...
Bonne soirée à tous,
Ch.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chimène said:


> [...] donc le Maître avait raison...[...]


Ah mais personne n'a raison puisque les deux sont possibles. 
Au passage, je dis comme Capello.


----------



## Ploupinet

Moi aussi !


----------



## Francois114

Moi aussi, et je ne m'étais jamais posé la question...


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi j'évite tout simplement de peur de tomber face à qqn qui ne dirait pas comme moi. Je dirais donc qch comme les examens de fin d'année, ou de fin de je-sais-pas quoi !


----------



## djulatas

bonjour,

*FINAL.-* Le _Bibliorom Larousse_ comme _Le Petit Robert_ admettent sans remarque particulier le pluriel en « als » ou en « aux ». Grevisse (_ibid._) précise : « Pour _final_, Hanse ne donnait en 1983 que le pluriel _finals_ ; depuis 1983, il laisse le choix entre _finals_ et _finaux_ ; ce dernier se répand de plus en plus, notamment chez les grammairiens ».

Dans tous les cas, lorsque j'utilise clients finals sur des présentations à des clients, prospects, il y a généralement une esquisse de certains.  Force est de constater que si je respecte la forme originale j'ai des chances de provoquer une demande de correction que l'inverse. 
Je trouve que c'est un bon test pour voir le niveau de français de son interlocuteur..-)

dans la même série, on peut citer le "en terme de vs en termes de "


----------



## The Ho

Bonjour,

Utilisateurs _finals_ ou _finaux_ ?

Désolé si ce sujet (récurrent par ailleurs) a déjà été abordé ici, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## quinoa

Les Deux sont possibles, mais pas très beau, est-ce que "ultimes" ferait l'affaire?


----------



## The Ho

quinoa said:


> Les Deux sont possibles, mais pas très beau, est-ce que "ultimes" ferait l'affaire?


Non, _ultimes_ ne conviendrait pas. Il s'agit d'une expression très souvent rencontrée dans le monde informatique.

Après vérifications, _final_ étant adjectif, il faut bien écrire _utilisateurs_ _finaux._

La confusion viendrait du nom commun _final_ qui désigne la dernière partie d'une oeuvre musicale, par exemple, et dont le pluriel s'écrit _finals_.

Merci.


----------



## quinoa

Oui mais un adjectif et un nom, ce n'est pas la même chose, donc confusion impossible.


----------



## Flore!

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Dans l'informatique, on parle d'utilisateurs fin*aux* (et pas toujours _finauds _ ) :  il s'agit des utilisateurs de l'application informatique, ceux qui vont vraiment l'utiliser pour leur métier.



Tu avais la réponse quelques messages plus haut


----------



## The Ho

Flore! said:


> Tu avais la réponse quelques messages plus haut


 ...après fusion des sujets par la modération.


----------



## securimedeu

moi aussi je suis perturbé par le pluriel de final : finals me semble quasi impossible et finaux affreux

en statistique, on parlerait de tableaux finaux ?

comment est-iul possible qu'un adjectif aussi simple donne tant de problèmes ?


----------



## Xence

Ceci n'est pas nouveau. Déjà, au XVIIIe siècle, le grammairien Jean-François Féraud affirmait dans son Dictionnaire critique de la langue française que l'adjectif masculin _final_ n'avait pas de pluriel: "_on ne dit ni finals, ni finaux_"...


----------



## securimedeu

"final" n'a pas de pluriel : je trouve qu'il n'a aucun pluriel convainquant (finals, finaux) en tout cas au masculin

mais cela dépend de la phrase et du genre : des destinations finales sonne très bien (sans doute parce que notre oreille est habituée à "la finale", et à l'adjectif "finale" au féminin singulier

mais "les tableaux finaux" sonne horrible et "les tableaux finals" donne l'impression qu'on a voulu dire "les tableaux de la finale"

le problème est qu'il n'y a aucun adjectif de substitution !!!

ce qui rend cette anomalie encore plus bizarre : on comprendrait que le pluriel de final soit peu usité parce qu'on lui préférerait un autre mot

mais il n'en existe aucun !


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> Ceci n'est pas nouveau. Déjà, au XVIIIe siècle, le grammairien Jean-François Féraud affirmait dans son Dictionnaire critique de la langue française que l'adjectif masculin _final_ n'avait pas de pluriel: "_on ne dit ni finals, ni finaux_"...


Déjà à l'époque, il était plus ou moins le seul à être de cet avis, mais aujourd'hui, personne ne refuserait de pluriel à _final_…



securimedeu said:


> mais "les tableaux finaux" sonne horrible et "les tableaux finals" donne l'impression qu'on a voulu dire "les tableaux de la finale"


Ce n'est qu'une question d'habitude. _Les tableaux finaux_ ne me choque quant à moi pas du tout…

P.S.: Bienvenue sur nos forums, securimedeu. 
P.P.S. en tant que modérateur: Veuillez s'il vous plaît toujours commencer vos phrases par une majuscule (règle 11). Merci d'avance!


----------



## securimedeu

Existe-t-il beaucoup d'adjectifs qui ont deux pluriels dans la même acception ??

banal, banaux, banals = 2 sens différents (mais peu connu)


----------



## Xence

Maître Capello said:
			
		

> Déjà à l'époque, il était plus ou moins le seul à être de cet avis, mais aujourd'hui, personne ne refuserait de pluriel à final…


Je ne sais pas s'il était le seul, ses contestataires remontent essentiellement au XIXe siècle (Bescherelle, etc.). Ce qui est tout à fait normal, car la langue n'a pas cessé d'évoluer. On a commencé par normaliser le pluriel _finals_, introduisant ainsi une exception à la règle du pluriel des mots en -al (déjà établie du temps de Féraud), puis on a fini par tolérer _finaux_, ajoutant une exception à l'exception, et à la règle du même coup. Ce qui ne va pas aujourd'hui sans un certain nombre de problèmes de formalisation, en linguistique informatique par exemple (pour ceux que ça intéresse, voir cette thèse p. 30 et suivantes).



			
				securimedeu said:
			
		

> Existe-t-il beaucoup d'adjectifs qui ont deux pluriels dans la même acception ?



Il y a un cas similaire avec l'adjectif _glacial _dont l'Académie ne recommandait pas l'emploi au masculin pluriel. Puis il a connu une évolution pour des raisons diverses, euphonique notamment.

***

Ceci dit, et sur une note plus humoristique, les _totaux finaux_ réalisés par de _finauds totos_ me laisseront toujours dubitatif...


----------



## securimedeu

Mais - j'allais le perdre de vue - les "finaux", "glaciaux" et autre "banaux" ne valent qu'au masculin !

il n'y a donc le choix qu'au masculin pluriel : au féminin pluriel, c'est toujours "finales", "glaciales" et "banales"

heureusement, on ne dit pas encore "finauses", etc.

alors que le nom, tel cheval, a un genre déterminé, l'adjectif s'accorde et peut donc varier de "sexe" - en tout cas en français, car en anglais c'est plus simple !!

ce "totaux finaux" me reste en travers de la gorge : je l'ai utilisé dans des conclusions, à défaut de mieux... mais comment est-il possible qu'un adjectif aussi courant n'ait pas de pluriel acceptable - en tout cas phonétiquement


----------



## cathie61

Chimène said:


> Je viens de faire une petite "enquête" sur google et on y trouve juste  500 exemples de "examens finals" contre 42 000 exemples de "examens  finaux" dans des pages web françaises, donc le Maître avait raison...


Aujourd'hui, 24 avril 2014, je compte 125 000 "utilisateurs finals" contre 485 000 "utilisateurs finaux" soit 1 pour 4, donc une certaine évolution en faveur de "finals" par rapport à 2006 !


----------

